# Trying to Start an Engine that has been sitting awhile.



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok, so I finally got all the parts in to my 1986 Evinrude 6hp.
Background:
Approx. 14 months ago the engine had a small fire and all plastic pieces were burned.
I have no idea if the motor was stored with fuel in the carb or what not.

I received the engine approx. 3 moths ago. Took apart the pieces that were burned cleaned everything and ordered all the replacement parts.

Now everything is back together and in working order.

I tried to start it and it will run for .75-1.9 seconds (only on starting fluid) and then shut off.

My checklist:
Fresh Gas and Oil - Yes
New Spark Plugs - No, but I did check the gap and it was spot on.
New Fuel Lines - Yes
Check Fuel Filter - Yes and clean
Cleaned Carb - No...but when I took it looked clean. I have not run any kind of cleaner through it.

I'm guessing the obvious next choice should be to replace the spark plugs and go from there.... any other suggestions?


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Spark and fuel . Sounds like you have spark because it runs on starting fluid. (dont use it too much . it is harsh) So it must be fuel. Clean the carbs. just my 2 cents


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

New motor for you, old motor for the last guy.
Treat that outboard like it's never been serviced properly.
Complete cleaning, lube, and tune up.
Rebuild that carb, it's a simple and easy project.
Get new plugs in her. Check compression and timing.
Start at the gearcase and prop and work up.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm betting it is the carb. I would do it next before anything else. If it got very hot the float may have melted or ??

Frank_S


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

When I get a chance I'll take some pictures of the inside of the carb and you guys can tell me what you think. I have never rebuilt/ cleaned a carb before so....


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The parts you can see easily aren't the problem
it's the small passageways and internal parts that clog.

http://www.marineenginedigest.com/diy/carb.htm


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

> The parts you can see easily aren't the problem
> it's the small passageways and internal parts that clog.
> 
> http://www.marineenginedigest.com/diy/carb.htm


Thanks Brett, doesn't seem too bad. I wish I would have done it from the start :/ Oh well... I will know this engine inside and out by the time i'm done. I will post results as soon as I complete the carb cleaning.


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

Cleaning the carbs did the trick!!!!   The engine is a 20" shaft on a bobs mini...jacked all the way up.  So it's still about one or two inches below the ideal height.  By myself I got 13.6MPH with me (225lbs) and the trolling motor and battery up front.  and 11.5MPH with my friend (235lbs) me and his lab.  I'm going to try and add a little extension to the jack-plate to try and get it at the right height.  Any suggestions?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

yea i got the same jackplate and had the opposite problem. mine was too high. take the motor off the jackplate then take the four bolts off that hold the actual large square piece of aluminum on the jackplate. (the back) then take a dremel tool and make the slide slots for the bolts longer


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

took mine to my machinist ...photo soon 

I'd kill 3 dremmels trying That ...


----------

